# Las Vegas - Grand Chateau or Grand Desert



## jdking (Dec 15, 2015)

Las Vegas four nights, 1 or 2 bedrooms. January 4th checkout on January 8th. Marriott Grand Chateau or Wyndham Grand Desert .

Contact John  at 301-807-8184 of email jdking@jhu.edu


----------



## jdking (Dec 29, 2015)

Still looking


----------



## Tye8len9 (Dec 30, 2015)

Email sent. Thanks


----------



## vacation4u (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi,

Email sent. Thanks


----------

